# Alien Vs. Predator: Requiem



## Jackal (Dec 31, 2007)

I am well aware that  is an old thread of this, but thats before this movie was out, now that its out. what do you guys think.

Link removed​


----------



## Sasori (Dec 31, 2007)

Sequel           ?


----------



## Jackal (Dec 31, 2007)

to the original?


----------



## Nena Trinity (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah I saw it.  It was alright....I actually never saw the first. My mum insisted on taking me along with her. I liked it, very action packed. And I loved the movie Alien...so I guess I was on the Alien's side of things.  They just looked awesome. Loved the part when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The little girl sees the Alien outside her window with the night vision goggles.


----------



## isanon (Jan 2, 2008)

it was ok, not spectacular but not bad either, it was a tad predictable and some things were just nasty

*Spoiler*: __ 



like when the alien babys riped their way out of the pregnant womans stomach



 but all in all id say it was better than the first even though it was so damn dark


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jan 2, 2008)

Since I'm a fan of both the Alien and Predator franchises I went and saw it.  Overall I liked it.  There were some slow moments, a couple of cheesy lines and I felt nothing for most of the human characters, but I expected all of that going in to the movie (especially after seeing AvP 1).  I enjoyed all of the fight scenes and the Predator was bad ass.  The Predalien, or what I like to call it, the Alienator, was done well also.  If they made another sequel I would go see it.  Overall, I'd say this movie was a solid 7/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 2, 2008)

I heard it was shit... but that was critics, and critics don't know anything at all, ever. 

Are there at least some kick-ass fights between Alien and Predator?  AVP 1 was such a shitty let down, too much human involvement, not enough AVP action.


----------



## ̣ (Jan 2, 2008)

100000 times better than the first imo.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 2, 2008)

the movie was sick, story was lame but the ho was hot


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 2, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I heard it was shit... but that was critics, and critics don't know anything at all, ever.
> 
> Are there at least some kick-ass fights between Alien and Predator?  AVP 1 was such a shitty let down, too much human involvement, not enough AVP action.



Better then the first but it wasn't that good.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw the show. The plot lacked depth and all that it just was massive killing. The movie wasn't half bad but to be honest, I expected more from PreAlien.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, it appears this movie went by with not a bang, but a whimper.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jan 3, 2008)

I enjoyed it. Had some good action, and some good gore. Great special effects as well.


----------



## Boromir (Jan 4, 2008)

I hear some slight bashing but i still wanna watch it. Sucks that the AvP series killed off the Alien and Predator's own franchises. I hope they make another Alien movie


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 4, 2008)

heard the movie was an excuse to see pregnate ladies die...


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't know why you guys are complaining about a "lack of story" ...it's a horror flick, there was enough story to explain why the characters were there.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Predalien escapes, kills the Pred's friend. 
Pred gets pissed and comes to Earth to do clean-up duty.
Characters are introduced:
Star who likes a girl and gets picked on.
Star's convict brother who's friends with the local Sheriff.
The local Sheriff and his buddy on the force.
The Sheriff's buddy's wife.
The Sheriff's buddy's wife's boss.
The Sheriff's buddy's wife's pregnant friend.
The star's boss.
The star's love interest.
The star's love interest's jerk ex-boyfriend.
The jerk ex-boyfriend's friends.
The homeless that live in the sewers.
And others.




Anyway, I really liked it.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 4, 2008)

that film is a film i cannot watch and dont ask me why, its too bloody and in the cinema its too loud!!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 4, 2008)

lot of plotholes and inconsistencies, also violated pregos were hot


----------



## Slayz (Jan 4, 2008)

The first one was bad enough, but you've gotta praise these dudes for having the balls to make another fuckin' world class horrid movie. Sci-fi Horror movies just ain't what they used to be *sniff*


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 5, 2008)

Pancakesman said:


> The first one was bad enough, but you've gotta praise these dudes for having the balls to make another fuckin' world class horried movie. Sci-fi Horror movies just ain't what they used to be *sniff*


your right. you know. i think this movie is pointless


----------



## Kamina (Jan 5, 2008)

I Relay do hope it's better than the 1st, seeing it soon.


----------



## Cooli (Jan 5, 2008)

It was good
would have been better if more predators came and if during all the fights i could see them
Every time i saw them fighting it was in the dark so it was kinda hard to see what was going on


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 6, 2008)

The Demon of the Shadows said:


> It was good
> would have been better if more predators came and if during all the fights i could see them
> Every time i saw them fighting it was in the dark so it was kinda hard to see what was going on



What he said.

The predator kicked ass but he could have been even better IMO.

And I didn't quite get the ending.

*Spoiler*: _Question regarding the ending_ 



When the Japanese girl at the end said, "the world is not ready for this technology." And the colonel said, *"But it's not for our world, isn't it?"*

What did he mean then? Are they going on a war with the Predator's planet instead? That didn't make sense.


----------



## Assassin of the Wind (Jan 6, 2008)

It was way better than the last one. The first one location wasn't that good but AVP: R location is way better location for a war between two different alien races.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 6, 2008)

HugeGuy said:


> What he said.
> 
> The predator kicked ass but he could have been even better IMO.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



it means people shooting lasers at each other isn't a good idea...


----------



## Sean Connery (Feb 29, 2008)

it's coming out on dvd April 15th

@wuzzman

I think what they were refering to was there not ready for that kind of technology yet, even though I think it was the basis for the stuff they used later in the future, like the cryo stasis tubed aboard the nostromo, or it's FTL Engines


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 29, 2008)

Great fight scenes, but terrible lighting.

Still can't believe they plan to make a 3rd movie...*shudders*


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 29, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> it means people shooting lasers at each other isn't a good idea...



Lasers are always a good idea


----------



## Sean Connery (Feb 29, 2008)

in the directors cut version of Alien, Kane was seen with a laser pistol, but in aliens there weapons used bullets, so go figure


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 1, 2008)

Saw this two days ago, it's garbage, not as good as AVP, pretty dissapointed.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 1, 2008)

surprised it's still playing in the theaters


----------



## GreyLi (Mar 2, 2008)

I watched it too ... so boring .. >_< sowwy if you guys don't agree but .. :/ the plot wasn't good at all ... hmpf .. not my type of movies >.>


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 2, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> in the directors cut version of Alien, Kane was seen with a laser pistol, but in aliens there weapons used bullets, so go figure



The director's cut of Alien was a cash-in, even Ridley Scott (King of DCs) said so. It was a pointless edit, and don't think of it as canon.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 3, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> The director's cut of Alien was a cash-in, even Ridley Scott (King of DCs) said so. It was a pointless edit, and don't think of it as canon.



the other thing too before the directors cut version came out, we never saw what they were carrying when Dallas said we should break out the weapons, the thing Dallas was carrying was the tri-pod and harness for lowering Kane to his Doom


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 3, 2008)

i hate when directors think we have fucking infra-vision...i couldnt see half the damn movie.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 3, 2008)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i hate when directors think we have fucking infra-vision...i couldnt see half the damn movie.



Same with me, lol.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 3, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Same with me, lol.



I was hoping to see some titties with that Blonde chick, they could of at least made all of us Monkey Spankers happy,lol


----------



## Jupiter Jazz (Mar 4, 2008)

I just finished watching it 20 minutes ago, it was still not that great a film but it was miles ahead of the first AvP. They represented the Predator in the right light by killing loads of Aliens and it actually looked like a Predator this time unlike the first. Human charasters were all rubbish but that was to be expected.
It was a bit dark as many have said, but not bad enough to ruin the experience totally. Best scene was the Predator walking through the water tunnel I think.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 4, 2008)

Jupiter Jazz said:


> I just finished watching it 20 minutes ago, it was still not that great a film but it was miles ahead of the first AvP. They represented the Predator in the right light by killing loads of Aliens and it actually looked like a Predator this time unlike the first. Human charasters were all rubbish but that was to be expected.
> It was a bit dark as many have said, but not bad enough to ruin the experience totally. Best scene was the Predator walking through the water tunnel I think.



the sewer scene, plus I loved the weapons it was packing, including that super steroid fist thing for punching the roof of the sewer out


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 4, 2008)

The movie seemed to be pro-Predator. But yea, it was an okay movie. I watched it a few days ago (DVDrip or screener). I liked how they designed the mix-breed Alien as well; it looked awesome.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 4, 2008)

I've heard of it and i am interested in seeing it, however i never have the time to rent or buy it...


----------



## Raiden (Mar 4, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> I've heard of it and i am interested in seeing it, however i never have the time to rent or buy it...



The movie isn't half bad, the special effects is very good, but I know a lot of people who aren't fond of the plot.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 4, 2008)

Raiden said:


> The movie isn't half bad, the special effects is very good, but I know a lot of people who aren't fond of the plot.



the games had a better plot


----------



## superattackpea (Mar 6, 2008)

I actualy yelled "WHAT THE HELL YOU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!" when the blond girl died. i wasn't talking to the predator though i was talking to the movie itself.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 6, 2008)

I wanted to see some titties


*Spoiler*: __ 



in the unrated directors cut version coming out on Apr 15th she get's cut in half instead of being pinned to the wall


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 6, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> in the unrated directors cut version coming out on Apr 15th she get's cut in half instead of being pinned to the wall



Big win. I was actually kind of thinking that would've been better when i saw it first


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 6, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> Big win. I was actually kind of thinking that would've been better when i saw it first



she hit that wall like a rag doll


----------

